# Merry Christmas to.....ME!



## limuhead (Dec 18, 2013)

Going to be in Hilo, Hawaii the first week of January. I have been given a generous allowance to buy plants (my Christmas present) and have been socking away some money as well. I have a pretty good budget to buy some slippers; only problem is I have no room in the greenhouse. Going to go see James Fang, Kai Quintal, Ben Oliveras, and a few dozen others...


----------



## cattmad (Dec 19, 2013)

nice, please post some photos


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice. yes please post photos of your visits.


----------



## Dido (Dec 19, 2013)

sell some of your others and then get more


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 19, 2013)

Sounds like you need a bigger green house. Best save some more.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 19, 2013)

Better unload those Dendros and cyms quick!


----------



## limuhead (Dec 19, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Better unload those Dendros and cyms quick!



Most of my Dendrobiums and all of the Cymbidiums can be or are in full sun. I am seriously considering getting rid of a bunch of my Cattleya species. As soon as you think it is safe to ship let me know. I was supposed to send you a box a long time ago, sorry, life sometimes gets in the way. I have about 200 or so that I wouldn't mind parting with. Let's face it, I really don't need 20 or 30 of any cross. A few of the more vigorous ones will go in the trees around the yard, some will be sold at a show I have coming up in March. Trades anyone?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2013)

How does trading help make space!? oke:


----------



## limuhead (Dec 23, 2013)

NYEric said:


> How does trading help make space!? oke:



That's easy I'll trade you plants for money! Actually, good point...


----------

